# Fox Restricts Online Access To New Shows!



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Content is getting tougher & tougher to watch.........

From FOX

Excerpt:

"To watch new episodes of FOX shows the next day, viewers can visit Fox.com, Hulu.com, Dishonline.com or the online TV portals of any future participating distributors and log in with their subscriber usernames and passwords. Viewers who do not subscribe to a participating distributor will be able to watch new episodes online eight days following their initial air dates."

Commentary Here

Excerpt:

"The big media corporations just don't seem to get this whole newfangled Internet thing. Remember the whole "MP3s are gonna kill the music industry" bruhaha a few years back? After the big companies bit the bullet and began supporting the digital format, online sales shot through the roof. Traditional TV providers failed to learn the lesson and are currently struggling against inevitability, i.e. streaming video services. They've already wrangled a 28-day delay in programming from Netflix; yesterday, Fox announced it was instituting an 8-day delay for its online content â€" unless you fork over some cash."

"Yeah, this obviously sucks for consumers, but it could hold bigger ramifications, too. Fox owns a stake in Hulu, maintains a seat on its board, and recently renewed a licensing pact with the company. They're also trying to sell Hulu off for billions of dollars. Yet this move puts a big chunk of Hulu's programming behind a paywall, which will likely turn at least some customers away from the service. That won't exactly encourage Yahoo or Apple to snatch Hulu up, will it?"


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

It's not so much about Fox's move, but how the industry has their heads in the sand. It's just like it was when, for a while, the music industry reacted in the same way.... 

More commentary here

And here


----------

